# Weird color banding in my R6 photos (both JPEG and RAW)?



## Wikzo (Aug 30, 2020)

I tried to take some out-of-focus photos yesterday with my new R6 and RF 24-105 mm f/4. When I uploaded the RAWs to my computer via Capture One, I noticed that the darker areas in the corner looked strange. It appears to be some color banding. I tried both Capture One, Lightroom and Photoshop, as well as looked at the JPEG directly, but all of them looks like this.

Do you have any idea what it could be?


----------



## adigoks (Aug 30, 2020)

can you increase the exposure or lift shadow more to see if it is really a banding?


----------



## adigoks (Aug 30, 2020)

Wikzo said:


> I tried to take some out-of-focus photos yesterday with my new R6 and RF 24-105 mm f/4. When I uploaded the RAWs to my computer via Capture One, I noticed that the darker areas in the corner looked strange. It appears to be some color banding. I tried both Capture One, Lightroom and Photoshop, as well as looked at the JPEG directly, but all of them looks like this.
> 
> Do you have any idea what it could be?






it seems normal. i think its just out of focus effect on grass.


----------



## cornieleous (Aug 30, 2020)

Sorry can't see anything wrong there at all from what you posted.


----------



## ScottO (Aug 30, 2020)

I definitely don’t see any banding in your image. However there may be a very small amount of color noise.


----------



## Wikzo (Aug 30, 2020)

Nevermind. I figured out what the problem was. A few days before I got the R6, I borrowed a monitor calibrator. For some reason, it made my photos get the color-banding effect, as if there wasn't enough colors to represent my photos (I assume it had something to do with bit depth). It wasn't the camera itself - I just hadn't taken/looked at any photos after I calibrated the monitor. I reset all the monitor settings and now the photos look fine.


----------



## YuengLinger (Aug 31, 2020)

Well I hope we got the weird banding issue out of our system. Again.


----------



## Avenger 2.0 (Aug 31, 2020)

Wikzo said:


> Nevermind. I figured out what the problem was. A few days before I got the R6, I borrowed a monitor calibrator. For some reason, it made my photos get the color-banding effect, as if there wasn't enough colors to represent my photos (I assume it had something to do with bit depth). It wasn't the camera itself - I just hadn't taken/looked at any photos after I calibrated the monitor. I reset all the monitor settings and now the photos look fine.


Had the same problem. Helps a lot if you calibrate your monitor next time to it's native white balance.


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Aug 31, 2020)

Wikzo said:


> Nevermind. I figured out what the problem was. A few days before I got the R6, I borrowed a monitor calibrator. For some reason, it made my photos get the color-banding effect, as if there wasn't enough colors to represent my photos (I assume it had something to do with bit depth). It wasn't the camera itself - I just hadn't taken/looked at any photos after I calibrated the monitor. I reset all the monitor settings and now the photos look fine.


Yes, this is because of the bit depth. If you want best results use a monitor like EIZO that is able to be calibrated through hardware with 10bit look up tables. Perfect results with no banding with those monitors.


----------

